Ask HN: What radio stations are you listening to while working? - andrewwy
======
mlang23
[https://oe1.orf.at/](https://oe1.orf.at/)

However, I typically have a randomized playlist of around 1k tracks of a
certain genre playing while hacking at work. The genre changes on a daily or
weekly basis. Sometimes I have a blues/metal rotation, sometimes I need a bit
of extra punch which is when I am playing Acidcore. On very relaxed days I
drop down to a mix of ambient psychedelic sounds.

------
bkfh
[http://deepmix.eu/](http://deepmix.eu/)

A DJ has been streaming this from his living room for many years now. Not
always good, but every now and then a nice alternative to Spotify

